# Gel Text Ebenen lappt über Text bei anderem Hintergrung



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

So hallo,

habe mir gerade nach einem Gel Text Tutorial einen Schriftzug angefertigt, der mit Ebeneneffekten versehen ist (Abgeflachte Kante und Relief) allerdings sieht dieser Gel Text auch nur gut aus wenn man einen weißen Hintergrund hat. Ich habe jedoch, oder möchte gerne einen grünen Hintergrund. Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das der Ebenen Effekt über den Text lappt wenn der Hintergrund nicht weiß ist. Sieht dann so aus






Mit weißen Background siehts toll aus




Mit einer anderen Farbe nicht

Was kann ich nun tun damit ich den Effekt nur in der Schrift habe und nicht ausserhalb?

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Hi,

Versteh Dein Problem nicht ganz. Mach doch Deine Gel-Schrift in einer anderen Farbe oder setze dahinter noch einen leichten Schlagschatten, dann hebt sich selbige stärker hervor. Du kannst auch den Kontrast etwas regulieren.

HTH ALF


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

Tut mir leid vielleicht habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt aber der Effekt tritt wie du siehst bei einer anderen Hintergrund Farbe ÜBER die Buchstaben, bei weiß bleibt er aber in den Buchstaben. Sieht man ja auch auf dem Bild und das will ich verhindern.

//edit das einzige was ich machen kann ist den Lichtermodus in dem Ebenenstil auf die Hintergrundfarbe zu setzen jedoch spiegeln die Buchstaben dann nicht mehr weiß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Ach ja, stimmt, gar nicht beachtet. Poste mal den Link zu dem Tutorial, dann können wir weiterschauen, warum dieser Effekt angeblich nur bei weißem Hintergrund funktioniert. Du kannst auch mal probieren, mit den Ebeneneffekten etwas herumzuexperimentieren (Bsp. Ineinanderkopieren oder dergleichen)

Gruss


----------



## ComicBookGuy (23. April 2004)

Ich kenne jetzt das Tutorial auch nicht und weiß nicht was du auf welchen Ebenen hast und so weiter.. aber im Prinzip musst du ja nur den weißen "Glanz" außerhalb der grünen Schrift entfernen. Bräuchtest du dazu nicht einfach die negative Auswahl der Urspungsschrift, die du dann auf der Ebene wo dieser Glanz drauf ist entfernst?

Also irgendwie brauchst du ne Ebene wo nur ganz simpel dieses "Shoot" steht... vorzugsweise in der Größe und an der Position an der das auch jetzt ist (vielleicht hast du die ja sogar). Die rasterst du. Dann markierst du die Schrift und kehrst die Markierung um (oder markierst direkt irgendwie den Raum darum) und gehst dann auf die Ebene wo dieses nervende weiße Zeug (Glanz) drauf ist und drückst "Entfernen"...

Kann natürlich auch vollkommen verkehrt sein... bin ja Anfänger.


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

http://www.gfx-verge.de

Ist unter Tutorials auf der ersten Seite und heißt "Gel Text"

Das einzige was ich machen kann um das überlappen zu verhindern ist indem ich den Lichtermodus auf die selbe farbe setze wie den Hintergrund aber dann spiegeln die Buchstaben  nicht mehr weiß sondern in der Hintergrunfarbe was nicht unbedingt schön aussieht.

//edit
@Comic
ehhm ne geht leider auch nicht weil das ein ebenen effekt ist da kann ich das nicht 

So siehts aus wenn ich den Lichtermodus auf Hintergrund ändere


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Nach dem Du den letzten Schritt [wenn Du die Ebene mit darunterliegender Ebene reduziert hast und die Effekte] gemacht hast  (und die Ebene nicht auf der Hintergrundebene liegt), klick mal mit gedrückter Strg-Taste auf die gerasterte Textebene. Dann erscheint nur um den Text die Auswahl. Dann kopierst Du das Ganze in ein neues Bild mit Deinem grünen Hintergrund und hebst die Auswahl wieder auf. Das müßte funktionieren.

Wichtig ist, wie gesagt, dass der Text *nicht* auf der Hintergrundebene liegt und die Textebene einen transparenten Hintergrund hat.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

Ja den Text kann ich kopieren aber ohne die Ebenen Effekte 
Die muss ich wieder neu machen und dann siehts genauso aus.
Kann ich das ganze nicht ohne Ebenen Effekt irgendwie ander aber genauso leicht machen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Hm, habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert, tut mir leid, dass es so auch nicht funktioniert. Die "Highlights" auf der Schrift ist ja sicher transparent, gell? Du kannst  versuchen, diese Stellen mit Weiß zu färben. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur auch noch den Hinweis von ComicBookGuy an Herz legen, oder Du radierst die überstehenden Stellen einfach weg.


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

Ich kann dort nix wegradieren oder schneiden ich kann nur den Ebenen Effekt wegmacht oder ihn so lassen wie er ist.

Man das muss ich mir doch was anderes ausdenken


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Lad mal Deine *.psd-Datei im zip-Format hoch, ich schau mir die mal an.


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

Bitte 

ach neben bei weißt du wo man nen pixel Font herbekommt?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Zur Frage: http://designerinaction.de oder Google "Pixelfont download"

Und Deinen Anhang schau ich mir jetzt mal an.

//Edit meint nach der PS-Aktion: Also ich bekomms auch nicht hin. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich da noch sehe, ist die Highlights selber zu brushen. Mit dem Ebeneeffekt "Linear nachbelichten" bekommt Du den Kontrast noch am Besten hin.


----------



## ComicBookGuy (23. April 2004)

Ok. Und was wäre jetzt, wenn du die "umgekehrte Auswahl" der Schrift einfach in einer neuen Ebene in deiner gewünschten Hintergrundfarbe einfärbst... dann kannst du zwar keinen Schatten und kein garnichts mehr hinter die Schrift packen... aber immerhin... ähm .. ist das noch ein Lösungsvorschlag!


----------



## Senfdose (23. April 2004)

hiho

ich würd mal den Ebenstil nicht auf  Relief stelllen sondern auf  <Abgeflachte  Kante innen <  mit den Optionen bisserl rumspielen zb Lichteinfall usw und es müsste passen .



Gruss Senf


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

Har har habe es jetzt anders gemacht und zwar kann man anstatt "Relief" den Effekt "Abgeflachte Kante innen" nehmen und bei Technik habe ich "Weich meißeln" genommen die Größe habe ich auf 250 px gestellt und das Weichzeichnen auf 1das Ergebnis seht ihr unten ist aber noch nicht fertig trotzdem wäre Kritik nicht schlecht weil ich kaum Ideen habe

Hier das volle Bild

//edit 
Hey senfdose hättest du das nicht früher sagen können ?  dann hätte ich mir die Arbeit sparen können aber habe es ja letztendlich doch rausgefunden


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Hm, jetzt so im Ganzen gesehen, weiss ich, was mich an dem Bild so gestört hat. Dieses weiße Highlightzeugs da, schaut aus, wie heruntergefallener Schnee, der auf den Buchstaben liegt. Wenn das Intention war, sorry, war nur meine Meinung


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

Hmmm sieht es denn immer noch aus wie schnee?

Was anstelle dessen könnte ich denn nehmen?

//edit habe den Lichtmodus nun auf 80 % nicht mehr auf 100% sieht schon ne bissel anders aus


----------



## Senfdose (23. April 2004)

man kann auch  die Hailichter färben  unter den Ebenenstilen! prost und ich war eher mit der Kante


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Ja, ist besser. Aber bevor Du oder andere noch mehr dazu schreiben, sag ich Dir gleich, dass dieses Forum kein Showroom oder Kritikforum für WIP's ist. Von daher stell, im Sinne des Forums keine Fragen mehr à la "Was kann ich verbessern? Was haltet Ihr davon?" Wollte das nur anmerken, eh es ein Mod tut  

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Senfdose _
> *man kann auch  die Hailichter färben  unter den Ebenenstilen! prost und ich war eher mit der Kante   *



Ich war doch nur langsamer mit schreiben 

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben damit beende ich dann mal die konversation bevor es immer die bösen mods tun.

Tschuss


----------



## Senfdose (23. April 2004)

nene keine Angst die sind hier alle lieb und net !


----------

